# Barbara Boxer



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*This infuriates me, but it must really infuriate you military guys and gals. A radical left winger who hates the military pulling shit like this. Fuck her.....
*

*Barbara Boxer: Please Call Me 'Senator'*

Posted: 
06/17/09
DRUDGE REPORT 2009®

At a sometimes contentious Capitol Hill hearing Tuesday, Senate Environment and Public Works Committee chairwoman, Sen. Barbara Boxer (D-CA), had a request for Army Corps of Engineers division leader, Brigadier General Michael Walsh.

During a terse exchange, as Boxer pressed Walsh on why the levees in New Orleans are still not repaired nearly four years after Hurricane Katrina, she said to Walsh:

*"Could you say 'senator' instead of 'ma'am? It's just a thing. I worked so hard to get that title. I'd appreciate it."*

The general's response? "*Yes, Senator*."

The blogosphere exploded with reaction following the senator's comments, with some arguing the senator deserves to be addressed by the title she's earned through three Senate elections, and others saying it's the general who deserves a little more respect.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for making the glass ceiling a little thicker, SENATOR.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

What an entitled bi#ch. Go eff yourself senator.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lets not argue, she is a self important bitch, that has an ego that only matches her mouth size.

And yes, she worked so hard for that title, not senator, "BITCH"!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its all about trying to assert herself over the military she so despises.

When you owe someone a debt you can do two things; be grateful for what they gave you or hate them for highlighting your own shortcomings. Guess which she does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow that video just fired me up...

You really 'earned' the title Senator? You got voted into office by mouth breathers, and shit on everything good about this country. I am trying to find the whole video, because I am wondering if she gave him the respect of 'Brigadier General' every time she INTERRUPTED him. That clip just illustrated that there is a giant disconnect in her brain, and I am willing to bet that she didn't even listen to half of his testimony, while she had a sanctimonious self-dialogue. That man earned his title, and showed a whole lot more class than her in that 17 seconds.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I understand why he didn't but I wish the next words out of The Gen. mouth were "yes ma'am"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

lofu said:


> I understand why he didn't but I wish the next words out of The Gen. mouth were *"*yes Senator Dumb Cunt*"[/*quote]
> 
> Fixed it for you


----------



## Flex1510 (Sep 17, 2008)

"I worked so hard to get that title"...I can assure you *Ma'am *that the General worked a lot harder and sacrificed a lot more to get his title, so maybe the respect thing should be a two way street.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

lofu said:


> I understand why he didn't but I wish the next words out of The Gen. mouth were "yes ma'am"


They were. If you listen close, he says 'Yes Ma'am' again in the middle of her nonsense. Then corrects himself after she is done, and says Senator. It just goes to show that it is a term of respect that has been burned into his lexicon through years of discipline. Contrasted with a inflated vision of self-importance fostered through years of living in a liberal echo chamber.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I call almost everyone I have interaction with Sir or Ma 'am...its the way I was raised and IMO a sign of respect..I am surprised at how many people get kind of offended if you call them Sir or Ma'am.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What a self-absorbed cupid stunt. Just one more illustration of why they ALL must be removed from office, regardless of "party". Whether Democan or Republicrat,the party is the same: "ME."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I call almost everyone I have interaction with Sir or Ma 'am...its the way I was raised and IMO a sign of respect..I am surprised at how many people get kind of offended if you call them Sir or Ma'am.


Same here. And if the lady is over 40, it's "madam". (You should see some of the looks on that one...)


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I was taught at a young age, You get respect when you give respect. Not once did I hear her address the General as "General" or even sir, however the General took the high road and showed that he deserves the respect. Unlike that self proclaiming douche-bag.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe we need to start a viral movement to change the meaning of the word Senator to "foul feeble minded twat muffin." I'd call Babs Boxer every day and chirp "Good morning, Senator!"

I'm slightly surprised, though delighted, when anyone remembers their Sirs and Ma'ams anymore. I think it sounds a little stiff in the Northeast, and warmer and more natural in the South or Midwest.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Twat muffin.... Love it


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Same here. And if the lady is over 40, it's "madam". (You should see some of the looks on that one...)


Koz, all I can think of is that 70's puppet:

Madame

Kinda suits Senator Boxer, except smarter...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I too was raised to use sir and maam.... Ionce called a woman maam up here and she got pissed . She told me it was the same as calling her a bitch! I said "yes maam"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mtc said:


> :up: :up: :up:


Listen babe, if it was you, "Babe-A-Licious", "Sweet-Stuff", or "Doll-face" would have been the fare of the day... Certainly not "madam"....
Unless of course it was "_madam - please uncuff me from the bedpost_" that is... 



dcs2244 said:


> Koz, all I can think of is that 70's puppet:
> Kinda suits Senator Boxer, except smarter...


That self-absorbed, full-of-herself dah-hoosh doesn't warrant a "ma'am"..
A "hey you! Yeah, you! You washed out hag, ca' mere! I want to stick this here boot up your ass... You anti-American, soldier hating fucking hag...."


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Douche............


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

5-0 said:


> They were. If you listen close, he says 'Yes Ma'am' again in the middle of her nonsense. Then corrects himself after she is done, and says Senator. It just goes to show that it is a term of respect that has been burned into his lexicon through years of discipline. Contrasted with a inflated vision of self-importance fostered through years of living in a liberal echo chamber.


Yup. Last time I checked she was a civilian and that's definately the discipline showing.



> Marni Soupcoff's Zeitgeist: Barbara Boxer's double standard
> Posted: June 19, 2009, 1:00 PM by NP Editor Marni Soupcoff, Full Comment
> 
> 
> ...


She "worked so hard"? Doing what? Ruining this country with her liberal adgenda?


TRPDiesel said:


> Twat muffin.... Love it


As do I.

By the expressions on the faces of these Marines, they thought so too. I wonder if she made them call her "Senator" as well.










He should have simply addressed her as Ms. Boxer:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, hey , hey,.....that's really unfair Obie! Jesus, how can you stick all boxer dogs with Barbara's shit mug? The boxer (dogs) are great, I used to have two.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Obie, the only comparisson to that fine animal with the douchebag is the other end.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> obie, the only comparisson to that fine animal with the douchebag is what is extruded from the other end.


fify


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> He should have simply addressed her as Ms. Boxer:


That Boxer is much cuter than Barbara.


----------

